# enclosure room



## JuiceBeatles

Hello!

Cum s-ar putea traduce enclosure room in contextul acesta 
"the *enclosure room* of the 400 volt main power units " ?

Varianta la care m-am ajuns, camera de izolare a..., nu cred ca este cea mai fericita..

Any suggestions are welcome!
Multumesc anticipat!


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

Alte variante pe care le-ai mai putea folosi sunt: _incintă de izolare_, _incintă izolată_ sau pur şi simplu doar _incintă_...

Puţin mai mult context ar ajuta cred, poate că este vorba de o _anexă_?

Mulţumesc!


----------



## JuiceBeatles

Multumesc mult pentru variante.
Again, ca si in cazul celeilalte expresii, ma tem ca fragmentul nu este de mare ajutor, deoarece vorbim de texte foarte tehnice. But, nevertheless, here it goes:

_A serious near miss occurred in the course of modification work at Transformer No. 9. The concrete floor panels in the enclosure room of the 400 volt main power units were being replaced with a metal construction._

Si daca tot am postat tot fragmentul, ar trebui probabil sa adaug si expresia *concrete floor panels* la problemele mele.... 

if you have any idea, please don't hesitate to say it.

Multumesc inca o data!


----------



## JulianoS

Uite incercarea mea... Sper sa te ajute! 

Un accident a fost evitat in ultimul moment/ultima clipa, in timpul lucrarilor de modificare a Transformatorului Nr. 9. Planseul camerei in care se gasesc sursele de alimentare principale de 400 de volti, a fost construit/alcatuit initial din placi de beton care au fost inlocuite cu placi/panouri metalice.


----------



## petero

Salut
Incinta capsulata/alveola dpdv tehnic
Este o solutie adeseori folosita in electrotehnica pt. asigurarea protectiei impotriva accidentelor


----------



## JulianoS

petero said:


> Salut
> Incinta capsulata/alveola dpdv tehnic
> Este o solutie adeseori folosita in electrotehnica pt. asigurarea protectiei impotriva accidentelor


 
Totusi in contextul de fata, nu sunt sigur ca merge spus incinta...


----------



## petero

incinta izolata/capsulata este un termen uzual in contextul de mai sus


----------

